# My new job.



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2016)

When they said that my job was to change light bulbs, and that was all I had to do, I jumped at the chance.
Yikes.......


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 27, 2016)

Pappy, reminds me of the guy I hired to trim my hedge.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2016)

:lol1:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 27, 2016)

Newer technology...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2016)

Watch out for those low bridges!!!!!!


----------

